# Awesome label removing trick



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I came across this trick to remove labels from glass jars and bottles & wanted to share. I love saving & reusing store-bought glass bottles & jars but have had such a hard time removing the labels sometimes!

Simply soak your jars in a sink filled with 1/2 cup or so of washing soda & hot water for about an hour or so. I get my washing soda at our local WM, in the same aisle as laundry detergent. The labels will fall right off and your jars & bottles will have no glue residue and come out sparkling clean.

:happy:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting that! I just spent the past hour trying to get the labels off 2 glass bottles I want to keep! NOW, I know what to do with the other five!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

mnmamabear, thanks for the tip!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I will have to try that. I have always used Goo Gone for label removal


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

MNMamaBear said:


> I came across this trick to remove labels from glass jars and bottles & wanted to share. I love saving & reusing store-bought glass bottles & jars but have had such a hard time removing the labels sometimes!
> 
> Simply soak your jars in a sink filled with 1/2 cup or so of washing soda & hot water for about an hour or so. I get my washing soda at our local WM, in the same aisle as laundry detergent. The labels will fall right off and your jars & bottles will have no glue residue and come out sparkling clean.
> 
> :happy:



I have the same problem! Could you use a dishpan or big bowl or something to soak the jars in too? If you didn't want to fill the sink?


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I am sure that would work just fine - I didn't really measure out the washing soda, just eyeballed it. If the labels don't slip off cleanly in an hour or so when you lift the jars out of the water, add some more washing soda and let them soak for a bit more.



Belldandy said:


> I have the same problem! Could you use a dishpan or big bowl or something to soak the jars in too? If you didn't want to fill the sink?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I just did this and it worked great on all but two glass jars. I sprinkled a little salt on them and scrubbed lightly with a green pad and it came off. They must've superglued those puppies on there!
Thanks again!


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

Great tip! I am always buying stuff at thrift stores and can't ever get the labels off. I'm building a photo wall and picking up lots of picture frames all over- it's so hard to get labels off the glass! Can't wait to try this.


----------



## ezybrizy (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I have lots of glass bottles I want to reuse for decor purposes and there's always at least a little glue left from the labels. Now if I can just figure out how to clean mirrors and glass with no streaks left behind!


Discovering My Self&#127802;


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

MNMamaBear said:


> I came across this trick to remove labels from glass jars and bottles & wanted to share. I love saving & reusing store-bought glass bottles & jars but have had such a hard time removing the labels sometimes!
> 
> Simply soak your jar


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I will have to try this hope this helps get wine labels off bottle like to put my own on but don't worry to much. If the label stays on I just tape a small paper on with the kind of wine on it


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Years ago in my factory days......
Had to call in a plumbing job...toilet running over in the locker room...

Plumber came out to repair......and pulled about 50 booze and wine bottle labels that were clogging up the tank valve.

Seems a out of the way stash in cold water was just the ticket.....LOL
I think they got the idea for Michael Corleone having a gun stashed behind the toilet in the Godfather.
Yup, soaking works.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have also found that a hair drier (not a heat gun) can be used to remove lots of labels. Just heat them a little and start to peel the label at one edge. Once you get it started coming up, continue pulling gently on the label while you continue focusing the heat on the line of glue on the under side of the label where the label is coming up.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I will have to buy some laundry soda. I use orange oil to get labels off most jars I want to keep. I am now saving brown bottles kumbucha comes in to put my homemade kombucha. Thanks

Orange oil is pricey and you can only do one bottle at a time


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Good tip, thank-you. I get very frustrated with labels. It all depends on the glue they use. Some labels will come right off if you just fill the jar with hot water and let it sit then peel the dry label off. But most require more work.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

simply boiling the jar will remove the label


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I often use a hair drier to remove labels.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I've done this before. It's a great tip! Works very easily for removing labels.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I also tried this tip and it works. Fast easy, do many labels at same time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SUEFINE (Dec 16, 2015)

Didn't work for me. The glue they use nowadays is not really water soluble, more like gunky gel. I was hoping for an easier way, but no joy. Back to peeling slowly, razors and goo-gone.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

They did not work for me either. Sometimes they come off easily by just soaking in hot soapy water, but if they don't, I use a paper towel soaked in orange oil, put it in a plastic bag. I check on it after a while and the label will come off. Sometimes there is a water proof layer I have to peel off first, so the oil can get absorbed.


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

Rubbing or Isopropyl Alcohol works well for removing labels and glue left behind.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Baby oil works well for adhesives, but GooGone is cheap and handy 

Jeff


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I've used peanut butter before but like someone said, the newer labels are harder.

I need to get a label off a plastic bin right now. Goof off or goo gone will mar the plastic, and peanut butter didn't work, neither did just plain soaking. I'll try the soap.

I really hate it when book stores put a label on the front of book covers.


----------

